# Prepper's Apocalypse



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Wondering if anyone has read this book by A J Newman, a friend gave me his 3 book series and it's more like a what not to do in a SHTF situation at least the first 100 pages. First sign of this may be a why am I reading this books was when the Author keeps referring to rounds as "Bullets" , the writing is pretty slow anyhow has anyone read this series and if so is it worth the time ?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

One Shot said:


> Wondering if anyone has read this book by A J Newman, a friend gave me his 3 book series and it's more like a what not to do in a SHTF situation at least the first 100 pages. First sign of this may be a why am I reading this books was when the Author keeps referring to rounds as "Bullets" , the writing is pretty slow anyhow has anyone read this series and if so is it worth the time ?


most people that talk about hunting or shooting use "bullets" meaning rounds and manage to live a normal life.

deer hunting
"Hey fred, how many bullets you got with you?" "I got 5 in the gun and 10 more in my pocket - just in case"

bird hunting
"Hey fred you got any extra shells with ya? I shot all mine this morning." "holy mackerel, were you shooting them shells at birds or just tossing them by hand?"

or if it was my grandfather..he would say hand me that box of cartridges


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Don't sweat the small stuff."
I gave up on the "it's a magazine, not a clip" point long ago, and never considered the "it's a cartridge, not a bullet" discussion to be worth my time. (unless discussing hand reloading with a person familiar with the trade)
The layperson doesn't know and doesn't care.
And just to throw some gas on the fire, "it's a silencer, not a suppressor".
😈


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> "Don't sweat the small stuff."
> I gave up on the "it's a magazine, not a clip" point long ago, and never considered the "it's a cartridge, not a bullet" discussion to be worth my time. (unless discussing hand reloading with a person familiar with the trade)
> The layperson doesn't know and doesn't care.
> And just to throw some gas on the fire, "it's a silencer, not a suppressor".
> 😈


Perception is EVERYTHING to the firearm ignorant layperson

-- I call it a suppressor, it does not completely silence, it just attenutes the sound to nonharmfull levels
-- Its a Firearm or rifle not a Weapon or a gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Perception is EVERYTHING to the firearm ignorant layperson
> 
> -- I call it a suppressor, it does not completely silence, it just attenutes the sound to nonharmfull levels
> -- Its a Firearm or rifle not a Weapon or a gun.


I call it a "whisper pickle" when I'm feeling saucy.
Call it whatever you want. Doesn't change what it is.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I call it a "whisper pickle" when I'm feeling saucy.
> Call it whatever you want. Doesn't change what it is.


And then your Honor, he pulled out his whisper pickle and asked me if I was feeling lucky


----------

